# Beinhart-Clubtour, Sonntag 31.07. - Germania Runde



## Werner (27. Juli 2011)

​
*Hallo Beinharte und Sympathisanten,*
am kommenden Sonntag erwartet euch die nächste im Clubkalender angekündigte Tour. Die "Germania-Runde" folgt dem Rheintal flußabwärts und ist landschaftlich einer der Höhepunkte unserer Region.

*Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit: *
Freiweinheim (Ingelheim), Anlegestelle Rheinfähre, 11.00 Uhr
Mittelheim (Oestrich-Winkel), Anlegestelle Rheinfähre, 11.20 Uhr
Der Fahrplan

*Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter: *
ca. 44 Km mit ca. 900 Hm, technisch leicht




*Geschwindigkeit:*
Level 1-2, moderat, d.h. es wird immer gewartet.

*Streckenverlauf:*
Mittelheim  Geisenheim  Abtei Hildegard  Germania  Assmanshausen - Panoramaweg  Ponyhof  und zurück

*Zeitbedarf:*
Traditionell ist gegen Tourende eine Einkehr geplant, so dass mit einer Gesamtdauer von  ca. 5  6 Stunden zu rechnen ist.

*Helmpflicht:*
JA, uneingeschränkt.

*Anmeldung:*
Damit wir auch über kurzfristige Änderungen informieren können macht es Sinn, dass ihr euch hier im Forum unter diesem Beitrag anmeldet.

*Guides:*
Helge und Uwe

Wie bei allen Beinhart-Touren sind auch Nicht-Clubmitglieder zum Mitfahren eingeladen. Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.

Eine etwaige Absage findet ihr ggf. hier an dieser Stelle bis So. 31.07., 09.30 Uhr !

Wünsche euch gutes Wetter, der Spaß kommt von alleine 
Werner

*p.s. Danke an Uwe und Helge für das Einspringen als Guides *


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (27. Juli 2011)

Da simmer dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (27. Juli 2011)

Auch dabei


----------



## Ripman (28. Juli 2011)

Ich auch! Scheint ja sogar mal passables Wetter stattzufinden, das war bei dieser Tour in den letzten Jahren fast nie so 

CU

Jürgen

P.S.: Bin um 11:00 Uhr an der Fähre in Frei-Weinheim. Ich starte so gegen 10:15 Uhr mit dem Rad in Gonsenheim, sofern sich noch jemand auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt anschließen möchte.


----------



## Rockside (28. Juli 2011)

Bin auch ab Mittelheim dabei,

Rolf


----------



## nicoleII (28. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei!  

- voraussichtl. ab Freiweinheim
- wollte evtl. auch ab Mombach per pedale anreisen @ jürgen: melde mich deshalb ggf. noch bei dir

[FONT="][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]Bis dann!
Nicole[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## rübi (29. Juli 2011)

Auch dabei,
2 mal
Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (30. Juli 2011)

Wäre auch dabei! Ab Östrich Winkel! oder vllt. nimmt mich @ ripman mit?!?!


Wegen der Uhrzeit hätte ich noch eine Frage: Laut Fahrplan fährt die Fähre um 10.45h und 11.15h ab Ingelheim.

Falls ich mit dem Zug fahre ..weis ich nich ob ich es um 11.00h schaffe da zu sein ..! Könnte erst kurz vor Fährenabfahrt dasein...! Reicht das aus?

gruß andreas


----------



## Guenni3103 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei, komme nach Freiweinheim zur Fähre .
Freu mich. 
Bis morgen.
Günter


----------



## Ripman (30. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei! Ab Östrich Winkel! oder vllt. nimmt mich @ ripman mit?!?!



Hi, können gerne zusammen zur Fähre fahren. Vorschlag: 10:20Uhr Ausgangs Mombach unter der Schiersteiner Brücke.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Waldi76 (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Ich werde auch mirfahren. Ich werde nach Winkel fahren.

Sehn und auf der andrean Seite.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldener_Reiter (30. Juli 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Hi, können gerne zusammen zur Fähre fahren. Vorschlag: 10:20Uhr Ausgangs Mombach unter der Schiersteiner Brücke.
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen



Jürgen ...gerne ich wohne an der schiersteiner Brücke in Mombach in dem großen Hochhaus...! Da wo wir bei der gonsenheimeimer tour immer unter der Brücke rauskommen! Meinst du da? 

Ich wohne hier:http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&gl=de&q=Am+Lemmchen+35+D-55120+Mainz

Gruß


----------



## Ripman (30. Juli 2011)

Hi,

fast 

500 Meter weiter Richtung Rhein, an der Strasse nach Budenheim.
Aber... Nach Absprache Mit Nicole treffen wir uns dort schon um 10:00 und wollen direkt nach Mittelheim, also auf der hessischen Seite, fahren. Es geht über die Brücke, Hafen, Wallau und Eltville zum Treffpunkt.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## R.Elf. (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

würde gerne als Gast an der morgigen Tour teilnehmen.

Jürgen: Werde mich morgen früh bei euch (dir) einklingen und die Anfahrt per Rad nach Mittelheim wählen. (10:00 Schiersteiner Brücke, Mombach)

Ciao bis morgen
Robert


----------



## nicoleII (30. Juli 2011)

Tja, die Schiersteiner Brücke ist auf dieser Seite wirklich seeeehr lang und Mombach ist da irgendwie auch noch überall 





Also ich werde mich morgen ab zehn in der Nähe dieser Google Map - Koordinaten: 50.025064,8.210574 aufhalten (an der Hauptstraße/L423 in der Nähe der Bahnunterführungen). 
Ich hoffe das ist nun richtig und wir sehen uns alle morgen früh dort.    (Sollte bis viertel nach zehn niemand auftauchen, werde ich alleine losfahren.)
Nicole


----------



## Waldi76 (30. Juli 2011)

Na da Klinke ich mich doch ein. Gemeinsames Biken zur andren Seite.
Bis morgen 10:00 in Mombach neber der Brücke. Ich kommen dann auch dahin wo Nicole waren möchte.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (30. Juli 2011)

Okay ist ja nich weit weg ...! Ich fahre einfach unter der Schiersteiner und da kommste automatisch an die Landstraße ... :-D

10.00h!!! oaakaaay! Kohle für die Fähre gespart^^

gruß andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (30. Juli 2011)

Hmmm, irgendwie bin ich jetzt total hilflos, weil es für mich da nur wirklich eine einzige Stelle gibt. Hauptstrasse von Mombach nach Budenheim, direkt unter der Schiersteiner Brücke, das schien mir nach dem Studium vom Google Maps, Google Earth und QLandkarte GT eindeutig. So kann man sich täuschen.

Also dann
Lat: 50.025167052708014
Long: 8.210842609405518

Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein, ich hoffe, wir sehen uns 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (31. Juli 2011)

Na dann bin ich auch mal gegen 10:00 Uhr an der Brücke - braucht aber nicht zu warten; falls ich an der falschen Stelle stehe oder mich verspäte räume ich das Feld von hinten auf  
....ich wäre aber an der Radwegauffahrt auf die Brücke...

Gruß Nicolas


----------



## Jens77 (31. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei.

Bis später
Jens


----------



## Mr Cannondale (31. Juli 2011)

Ich bin um 11.00 Uhr an der Fahre in Ingelheim
Die Strecke auf der Hessischen Seite ist mir zu allbern


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (31. Juli 2011)

Danke Helge und Helge für die Tour :-D

Video von der Tour wird nachgereicht!

Ps. Für die mit denen ichmich zwecks Tandem unterhalten habe wie verpsprochen das video: http://youtu.be/wmKkDLRn81A

Für diejenigen die glauben das sie schnell dh fahren können:

http://youtu.be/mShQy8iHCgU


greetz


Helge


----------



## Deleted 77527 (31. Juli 2011)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> tp://youtu.be/wmKkDLRn81A"]http://youtu.be/wmKkDLRn81A[/URL]
> 
> Für diejenigen die glauben das sie schnell dh fahren können:
> 
> ...


Bist sicher Du, oder?   scnr


----------



## Ripman (31. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank an die Guides für die angenehme Wegführung und vor allem für das passende Wetter 
Besonderen Dank an den einzig wahren H. für neue, bisher unbekannte Möglichkeiten das Hildegard-Kloster zu erreichen und für die sympathische und unaufgeregte Art die Gruppe "Schach" zu halten.

CU 

Jürgen

@  Nicole, Rolf, Andreas, Andreas: Ich hoffe, Ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Ripman (31. Juli 2011)

adus schrieb:


> Bist sicher Du, oder?   scnr



Megagrins!!!


----------



## Ripman (31. Juli 2011)

@Aldus:wärst besser mal mitgekommen 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (31. Juli 2011)

@adus : klar ich bin ja gerne Lebensmüde 

@Jürgen : ja bin ich! Hab nochmal mein Vorderrad in Walluf zerlegt...hab das quietschen nich mehr ausgehalten! ...danach war ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (31. Juli 2011)

Schließe mich an. Tolle Tour bei gutem Wetter und netten Leutz bei super Stimmung. So soll eine Clubtour sein. Vielen Dank an die Guides.


----------



## Deleted 77527 (31. Juli 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> @Aldus:wärst besser mal mitgekommen
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen


Wäre ich wirklich gerne; bin aber beim Rieslinglauf mitgesaust. Hat auch Spaß gemacht...
Gibst es einen Track von das Ganze? Würde mich mal interessieren, WIE ihr die eingerüstete Germania umrundet habt.


----------



## nicoleII (31. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir ein Danke an Helge und Uwe, dass ihr als Guides eingesprungen seid und die Tour somit trotz Werner's Bodensondierung stattfinden konnte! Ich habe zwar irgendwie nicht allzuviel von der Landschaft und den schönen Aussichten mitbekommen, aber dennoch war es eine schöne Tour! 

Hier die heutige Gruppe an bekannter Stelle 
Anhang anzeigen 214530

Und hier noch ein paar mehr Fotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41901

Bis die Tage!
Eine nach 87 Tageskilometern nun etwas müde Nicole ...


----------



## nicoleII (31. Juli 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> Hier die heutige Gruppe an bekannter Stelle
> Anhang anzeigen 214530



Schade, das hat leider nicht wie gedacht geklappt


----------

